# Kitchen aid mixer



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

Moving from the US to Dubai and wondering if anyone has taken with them KITCHEN AID MIXer (110v to 220v)???? If so, how has been your experience so far running a 400watt motor using transformer?

I hear this item is atleast twice the US prices!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Ask me again in 2-3 weeks when I get my container. It should be fine though as long as you have a transformer that is large enough and transformers aren't particularly expensive.


----------



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

Simey said:


> Ask me again in 2-3 weeks when I get my container. It should be fine though as long as you have a transformer that is large enough and transformers aren't particularly expensive.



Simey thanks very much
Are you carrying anyother electrical stuff? also


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

turbinedude said:


> Simey thanks very much
> Are you carrying anyother electrical stuff? also


Yes, quite a bit. It made sense considering how long I expect to be here. If you have a bunch of DVDs you will want to bring a US TV as they won't play on a TV you buy here unless you find a dual system one. 

I would not bring anything that has an induction coil - so no hair dryers, kettles, waffle irons, toasters, electrical heaters, etc unless they are dual voltage. It's not worth it given how big a transformer you would need and things like that are cheap enough to buy here. Also, you'll probably spend a lot of time in malls here so you might as well have something to shop for.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Simey said:


> Yes, quite a bit. It made sense considering how long I expect to be here. If you have a bunch of DVDs you will want to bring a US TV as they won't play on a TV you buy here unless you find a dual system one.
> 
> I would not bring anything that has an induction coil - so no hair dryers, kettles, waffle irons, toasters, electrical heaters, etc unless they are dual voltage. It's not worth it given how big a transformer you would need and things like that are cheap enough to buy here. Also, you'll probably spend a lot of time in malls here so you might as well have something to shop for.


Thats not true about needing a US TV for U.S. DVD's. I bought my TV and DVD player in Dubai and it plays all my U.S. DVD's
just fine.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

motojet said:


> Thats not true about needing a US TV for U.S. DVD's. I bought my TV and DVD player in Dubai and it plays all my U.S. DVD's
> just fine.


It's to do with the region. If you look at the DVD box, you can see which region it's for and the DVD player has to be compatible to be able to play it. Often, if the DVD player isn't, there's a code you can programme in through the remote control which 'converts' it. Generally, the salesman will know what it is or where you can find it.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Agree with the induction coil... Even tho crock pots etc have been plugged into transformers I've managed to kill them. Brought my US TV and have an HDMI converter box so I can get the Du channels. Buy a cheap multi region DVD player here and you can play all your American DVDs. Bring the kitchen aid mixer - mine is doing great!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

motojet said:


> Thats not true about needing a US TV for U.S. DVD's. I bought my TV and DVD player in Dubai and it plays all my U.S. DVD's
> just fine.


I didn't know you could play PAL DVDs on an NTSC TV. Thanks. The last time I moved appliances across continents was back in the days of VHS.  Anyway, it wouldn't have changed my decision this time, but interesting to know.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If you are using an HDMI connection, it doesn't matter which region your disc's are from etc.. there isn't any PAL/NTSC issue with HDMI... also most TV's nowadays out here do include the multi region support feature...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Simey said:


> Ask me again in 2-3 weeks when I get my container. It should be fine though as long as you have a transformer that is large enough and transformers aren't particularly expensive.


Work with success? (I'm looking at buying my KA from US as it's about 1/2 of the price here! Even after shipping.) If so, what type of transformer would I require?


----------



## [userName] (Jun 1, 2012)

I brought my kitchen aid mixer and used it with a transformer, but there was only one speed instead of the 10 speeds. I unfortunately had to get rid of it as it was useless.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

[userName] said:


> I brought my kitchen aid mixer and used it with a transformer, but there was only one speed instead of the 10 speeds. I unfortunately had to get rid of it as it was useless.


Oh no! I wonder if that could be fixed with a special transformer or if it happens with them all.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Oh no! I wonder if that could be fixed with a special transformer or if it happens with them all.


from what i have read regarding the use of electronics with transformers the ultimate consensus is that even if it works well in the beginning, it definitely wears down the motor and the efficiency and lifespan will be greatly diminished.

Izzy, why not buy from UK? it'll be right for here and surely still cheaper than UAE?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

sammylou said:


> from what i have read regarding the use of electronics with transformers the ultimate consensus is that even if it works well in the beginning, it definitely wears down the motor and the efficiency and lifespan will be greatly diminished.
> 
> Izzy, why not buy from UK? it'll be right for here and surely still cheaper than UAE?


They're still *VERY* expensive compared to US. £400 vs $349 -


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> They're still *VERY* expensive compared to US. £400 vs $349 -


ahhh, but you're worth it!!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I like Kitchen Aid. Had one in the US (given to me for free by a couple divorcing, what the hey, there's an upside to divorces after all). It was a great machine. 

But Kenwood offers an excellent range of mixers and the top end is probably better than the Kitchen Aid as it's even more powerful. The power is handy if you're keen on making your own dough and having the machine knead it for you. If it's just a cake mix then you might as well get the 50 AED mixer from Carrefour. 

Anyway, Kenwood is excellent and you won't have the transformer issue and you can take it back to the UK when your stint in Dubai is over. 

You can always browse the online comparisons between KA and Kenwood to see how other people compare the two machines. Don't buy a KA just because you like the look of it. It's a tool and focus on the ability and ease of using it.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> You can always browse the online comparisons between KA and Kenwood to see how other people compare the two machines. Don't buy a KA just because you like the look of it. It's a tool and focus on the ability and ease of using it.


But but but...pretty!

I have been looking at the Kenwood (genuinely have) and the reviews are glowing. However it doesn't make my heart sing like a KA. I've wanted a KA for years but have never really been able to justify it until "next month it's my birthday and I have everything else I could possibly ever want right now...it's either that or another puppy". Girl logic rocks.

Plus, I'm planning for the long run. Not sure where we'll end up. We both are avoiding returning to the UK. I think we both have our hearts set on US/CN eventually. I also know how I want my dream kitchen. KA on the countertop would be the icing on the cake (or at least help me whip some up).


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL 1st world problems.... Which kitchen mixer to buy 

To the OP, chances are you could find a proper KA mixer here on Dubizzle used for a good price and not have the potential headaches of a transformer etc!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

The only KA on Dubizzle is at AED6k  some people!

Also, I want a pastel colour, not a silly red one. << This is why my life is expensive.

I guess I'll just have to buy it in UK. Boohiss at twice the price.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> The only KA on Dubizzle is at AED6k  some people!


Time for me to sell mine I guess! :whoo:


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you could try ebay.co.uk too. might find a deal on a slightly used. or just a better price on new.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

sammylou said:


> you could try ebay.co.uk too. might find a deal on a slightly used. or just a better price on new.


I'm already on it. Asking a lady if she will allow local pick up as she lives in the same city as my brother.

Again, colours are disappointing but if I can't get something I like cheaply, I think I deserve it full price for my bday. I've been VERY good this year


----------

